# Vaccines?



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

Meeko saw the vet yesterday. He got his rabies shot. I’m wondering about all the other vaccines. 
I don’t vaccinate my goats. The only vaccinated goats I’ve had have been much more sickly than my never sick unvaccinated goats. Only issues I’ve had with the unvaccinated ones have not been vaccine preventable. 
anyone who is naturally minded know anything about puppy vaccines? How necessary is distemper? If I do distemper it also includes parvo, parainfluenza, and a few others. 
my thought based on my future plans is to do rabies (required by law) and then give each dog 2mercury free distemper doses and be done. According to my research that will give them immunity for 7-15 years. But is the distemper really needed? Both dogs had their puppy shots prior to me owning them. But that was before 16 weeks so may not have given them lifetime immunity. 
and what do you do about heartworm and ticks? Theoretically they have access to herbal wormer, but I don’t know if they take it. We live in a high Lyme area. I have Lyme. All our older dogs have had Lyme. Shiloh got better without treatment (a day ir two if limping were his only symptoms). Meeko hasn’t had it yet as far as I know.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m not totally naturally minded but I would say somewhere in the middle.
I know parvo is so easy to get, I had 2 dogs that got it last year because vaccines just kinda slipped my mind. These dogs were born here, never left and I paid $1,000 in vet bills for the one and almost $6,000 for the other. So either they got it from my shoes, very possible but I don’t really go any place and have my going out shoes and around the ranch shoes. Or they got it from a coyote that came threw. My bet is the coyote. 
Just my opinion but I think dogs are a little more prone to things over the goats. We keep the goats more, sheltered, I guess you could say. They have a fence, which keeps a lot of wild animals from spreading anything to them. A dog usually isn’t the same thing.
I’m not here to try and change your mind. I get it! I would just say look into each thing and see what could be easily spread and what the chances are that your dog will come into contact with it. There’s a vaccine you mentioned (hint hint nudge nudge) that I don’t give because there hasn’t been a case of that around here in gosh I don’t even know how long. 
Maybe someone else will chime in but that’s my thoughts


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

I would skip it too but we do foster care. So it’s required
I saw the post about your dogs. And my vet stressed the importance of parvovirus protection- they had a dog that almost didn’t make it at their office a few weeks ago. But Meeko had his last dose at 12 weeks. So he may be protected anyways. 
my main concern is what he will pick up when I bring him to obedience training. 
anyone with experience with the homeopathic nosodes?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Isaiah 11 goats said:


> my main concern is what he will pick up when I bring him to obedience training.


It has been my experience; proof of vaccination is required when attending public training sessions. It may give you some peace of mind to research if this requirement exists in the county or state you live in.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> It has been my experience; proof of vaccination is required when attending public training sessions. It may give you some peace of mind to research if this requirement exists in the county or state you live in.


The trainer only required the rabies shot. She says to talk to your vet about any others they recommend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My suggestion would be to talk to a good holistic vet so you can really research your options.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ Great idea.


----------

